# Pimped BB shooter



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Greetings my slingas!

As some of you may remember, I've been on a BB shooter craze for some time. So far just making little mini naturals. Have not really posted any of those...

Qman got me started on the little ones a long time ago  Chepo is also known for making some really nice really small tiny keychain size shooters. I'm sure there are others but whatev.

I actually shot several of my ECST scored sections in the walkabout course with a BB shooter and used one for the NCA clay shoot! I've been wanting to make a pimped boardcut and here's the first one.

THE SLINGSHOT:

One side of Osage (thanks for the wood Quarterinmynose)

The other side Bacote. In the middle a bit of blue dyed birch (thanks to Chad once again here) and some thin a$$ maple.

Fingerswell is of Bacote with flanks of Padauk.

It is 2.5inches wide and 3.25inches long. 1inch fork gap. The fork is 3/8inch thickness.

This is banded up with 1/2inch TBB cut to 10 inch length. I have a very small roo leather pouch that I've cut from some larger stock Hrawk sent me. Wonderful leather, great for the application of BB shooters. You can cut the pouches tiny and they last a long time/hold up to quite a bit of force. I find that most other BB shooters I've seen have too large a pouch and the bands are usually too powerful for the little BB's. Resulting in mismatched rig that will surely give you bandslap all day long. These little roo pouches are perfect. (speaking of which Hrawk, put me down for some more I can cut tons of pouches from a little chunk of leather!

**A similar bandset on another BB shooter while at the ECST easily hit over 300fps on Flatband's chrony. Very very light draw and These things are zingin' em. Granted, I draw 3/4 butterfly, that's a lot of acceleration on a tiny little .177cal bb. (4.5mm)

As always, thanks for the constant inspiration this forum is able to provide.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats got btoon all over it! Awesome mate. .. expect another fast rig soon..


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I love those padauk inserts. Expect them to be stolen


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lovely slingshot. it appears as if you and i have a similar set up for them lil B.B.s' . i also use 5/8" straight cut about 6"-7" tie to tie, tbb.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sweet little fork buddy. really a good job!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice little one!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks great! Your shooting at the ecst inspired me to make a natural bb shooter!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

vry cool. u gotcha style on cruz ctrl dude :headbang:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nice!Little cutie! With a stinger bite. I Love the photo lay out also.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Very beautiful. I love it.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful little Shooter Btoon, clearly your style. Good job!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice one B!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Any chance of a template B? Great workn


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice shooter and pics that is alot of bics buddy you must have a serious smoking habit


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

OH BOOOOYY!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

That's an AWESOME little jewel!!! Fantastic work, amigo!!!! The colours just pop!!!!

I'm glad I've kinda introduced you to this liliputian craziness... Keep 'em comin' like this!!!!!!

BTW, those lighters make awfull good targets ...'nuff said!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Love your work B....


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

No messing around here. That is quality work. Nice job man and thanks cor sharing.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

An original B-style shooter. Really neat :thumbsup:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Realy nice One !!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Thats got btoon all over it! Awesome mate. .. expect another fast rig soon..


BennyBen! Thanks, Cant wait to get your piece! See ya!



ash said:


> I love those padauk inserts. Expect them to be stolen


Ashdude, don't you steal now! Just ask nicely like everyone else 



Imperial said:


> lovely slingshot. it appears as if you and i have a similar set up for them lil B.B.s' . i also use 5/8" straight cut about 6"-7" tie to tie, tbb.


What up Impman!? Thanks for stopping by dude! I also started shooting 1/4inch steel, those are fun too!



e~shot said:


> Sweet little fork buddy. really a good job!


Irfan, thank you my friend 



Saderath said:


> Nice little one!


Thanks saderath you stallion you!



toolmantf99 said:


> Looks great! Your shooting at the ecst inspired me to make a natural bb shooter!


Awesome! BB shooters rock! Glad I could lend some inspiration! Take care buddy, have a safe trip back to PA from your vacation!



Dayhiker said:


> vry cool. u gotcha style on cruz ctrl dude :headbang:


DAYHIKER!!!!!! THE MAN THE MYTH THE LEGEND! THanks for the rockin' comment!



Can-Opener said:


> Very nice!Little cutie! With a stinger bite. I Love the photo lay out also.


Thanks a lot buddy! You've got some skills yourself



mr. green said:


> Very beautiful. I love it.


Thanks Mr Green machine!



AnTrAxX said:


> Beautiful little Shooter Btoon, clearly your style. Good job!


Jens, thanks for stopping by, hope you're well friend



rockslinger said:


> Nice one B!


Thanks Jim, you rock!



BCluxor said:


> Any chance of a template B? Great workn


Template.... I just used one of the classic templates and scaled it way down. If you go to the templates section. Print off one you like, and then when you make a copy of it, you can decrease the size percentage.



bigron said:


> very nice shooter and pics that is alot of bics buddy you must have a serious smoking habit


Thanks Ron, I got a 50pack of bics for christmas! Just a mild habit, but I lose lighters a lot... so.... that explains it.... 



Quercusuber said:


> OH BOOOOYY!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> That's an AWESOME little jewel!!! Fantastic work, amigo!!!! The colours just pop!!!!
> 
> ...


QMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Couldn't have done it without you pal, who'd have thought slingshots could be so small!?



AZ Stinger said:


> Love your work B....


Thanks Ray, you're kind



tnflipper52 said:


> No messing around here. That is quality work. Nice job man and thanks cor sharing.


Thanks a lot dude much appreciated



flicks said:


> An original B-style shooter. Really neat :thumbsup:


Jens my friend! Thanks buddy!



leon13 said:


> Realy nice One !!!


Thanks Leon! You're awesome


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Awesome job!!! I would write more, but when i want to say, what i think, it allways ends in a 2 hour bing-tranlator session


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

I've not really had much interest in broad cuts until now but your sweet little shooter has inspired me to have a go !
Its a beauty !!!!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dude nice shooter! You really put that stuff to excellent use. Love the size. Ought to compliment your mad bb shooting skills nicely.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Btoon, that is beeuuutiful.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

awesome work Btoon !!! I must take care of my eyes so let me go for my sunglasses before watching your beauties LOL !!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

That slinger looks awesome! I have a small natural with 1/2" TBG 8" long that spits BB's out super fast and slaps my hand often, but is very fun to shoot. Not much to look at but keeps me preoccupied.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

That looks brilliant mate! well done


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

*P-Ting you are the Mac Daddy of pimpin bb shooters!*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Dude!!! Like I said at the ECST. You do some nice work. Looks like one that will take out the 22 blank on the saw blade. lol


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice job mate, Really nice finish!!!


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

Excellent craftsmanship, ☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

All I can say is wow. ☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

So amazing. Creations like this are why I'm ur biggest fan Btoon !! TRUE art wow


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> So amazing. Creations like this are why I'm ur biggest fan Btoon !! TRUE art wow


Thanks a lot Doug


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I admire ur work. Always a surprise waiting around the corner


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Envy is an ugly sin. Boy! Do I have it in Spades? Ya danged right! Good Stuff Bro.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Outstanding! The BB BBer!


----------

